# Yeast past use by date - OK or not?



## trustyrusty (2/2/16)

Hi - I found packet of Safale S-04 in fridge 2/15 - has been cold ever since..

Is this ok to use? I thought I might make a starter solution and see if OK....

But if it works does it mean it is OK like a light on or off....

Or can it 'work' but be damaged and cause off flavours...

Thanks


----------



## Yob (2/2/16)

I'd bin it... but I'd bin S04 anyway...

it 'may' be OK but then it may be a good excuse for it to not finish the ferment..


----------



## manticle (2/2/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> Hi - I found packet of Safale S-04 in fridge 2/15 - has been cold ever since..
> 
> Is this ok to use? I thought I might make a starter solution and see if OK....
> 
> ...


Number 2 - Can work but be damaged.
Main thing is cell numbers in good condition. A starter is a good idea with older yeast to build numbers although usually with liquid yeast, not dried.


----------



## trustyrusty (2/2/16)

manticle said:


> Number 2 - Can work but be damaged.


Thanks Guys,

@manticle When you say damaged - what can happen....(Would this create a bad off flavour)

Related issue - I was recently given a 'brewery box' had kit plus yeast inside. Their yeast can also be bought / sold separately and is recommended to be refrigerated but yeast kit is all inside box and no HBS is going to put whole box in the fridge...? And is was not in fridge...

Thanks


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (12/4/16)

I'm doing that very experiment at the moment to see what happens, using a dated packet of US04 in a experimental batch of stout (4L) and will let ya know how it turns out.


----------

